# NGD Agile Septor 828 Tribal Purple



## goherpsNderp (Jun 1, 2010)

IT FINALLY ARRIVED!!! ordered in January, and was delivered this past Saturday while i was on vacation. i didn't have a camera until today, so of course i couldn't resist opening it last night. so sorry, no unboxing pics.

here's the link so i won't have to give all the specs right now:
Agile Septor 828 RN Tribal Purple (Deposit for May 2010) at RondoMusic.com

ONTO THE PHOTOS. (please excuse lighting and graininess of my cybershot)















































-VERY light guitar (the Les Paul is about 3 times as heavy)
-neck is very thin. closer to an ibanez than a schecter.
-couldn't be happier with the finish and natural neck
-action is damn near perfect. i shall tweak this. 
-long sustain, VERY LITTLE FRET BUZZ, and intonation was impressive out of the box.
-Cephus pickups sound damn good for passives. they remind me of Duncan Distortions i used to own but with more clarity.
-the 28.625" scale wasn't as drastic as i thought it would be. if anything the easier access to the higher frets is more of a shock than the scale.

if you want to know anything else just ask! CHEERS!!!


----------



## eyebanez333 (Jun 1, 2010)

<--Jealous

I've been wanting to see what that color looks like in some actual, non-stock pics. It's beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## Hoff (Jun 1, 2010)

That's one beautiful guitar! And so is the LP


----------



## goherpsNderp (Jun 1, 2010)

thanks guys! i made sure to get some photos with and without flash so you could see the wood grain as well as what it looks like in natural lighting.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 1, 2010)

Nice score, that looks fantastic 

How's the balance on it?


----------



## orb451 (Jun 1, 2010)

Along with two chicks at the same time, your guitar is on top of the list of things to do with a million bucks. Fuck me sideways that thing is beautiful!!! 

How are the frets, as in fret size? I have an interceptor 727 and the frets are a bit smaller than I was expecting, just wanted to know if they're bigger on this one???

Congrats x1000


----------



## Gitte (Jun 1, 2010)

this or the the camo!! my favourite ones!! congrats


----------



## onefingersweep (Jun 1, 2010)

goherpsNderp said:


> if you want to know anything else just ask! CHEERS!!!



I want to know if you could send the guitar to me? 

Hehe nice guitar, they look even more awesome on the pictures the buyers take than on the Rondo-site. Impressive for the price, will probably order one some day


----------



## SYLrules88 (Jun 1, 2010)

i have yet to see a quilted top on an agile that isnt stunning! you say this is lightweight? i wouldnt have thought so since my intrepid is pretty heavy. im really wanting an agile 7 and now after seeing this, im not sure if im going for the all white model or the purple quilted top one.

what plans do you have for the 8th string when it comes time to restring this? i remember reading on here a few months ago that certain brands of strings arent long enough to reach that tuning peg.


----------



## goherpsNderp (Jun 1, 2010)

technomancer said:


> How's the balance on it?



not sure what you mean. the pickups? or the weight distribution? (im a guitar terminology newb)



orb451 said:


> Along with two chicks at the same time, your guitar is on top of the list of things to do with a million bucks.
> 
> How are the frets, as in fret size? I have an interceptor 727 and the frets are a bit smaller than I was expecting, just wanted to know if they're bigger on this one???



i did NOT get laid over the weekend during my beach vacation but the fact that this guitar was at home waiting for me more than made up for any sexing to be had. HANDS DOWN. 

mine too are a little smaller than i expected, but for me it's a good thing. a lot of those giant ass frets made it hard for me to slide- especially when im sliding chords. im betting we have the same fret sizes.



onefingersweep said:


> I want to know if you could send the guitar to me?



i'll put a bunch of barbie doll heads in the empty rondo box and send it your way. 



SYLrules88 said:


> i have yet to see a quilted top on an agile that isnt stunning! you say this is lightweight? i wouldnt have thought so since my intrepid is pretty heavy. im really wanting an agile 7 and now after seeing this, im not sure if im going for the all white model or the purple quilted top one.
> 
> what plans do you have for the 8th string when it comes time to restring this? i remember reading on here a few months ago that certain brands of strings arent long enough to reach that tuning peg.



it's VERY light weight. in fact, i could pick it up with one (boney) arm of mine and throw it across the room. but it's ROCK SOLID. it's puzzling. the body and neck are both pretty thin, but not to the point where it sounds like crap. in fact it's quite the opposite. the wood and bolt on neck transfer the string vibrations just like i've always wanted a (affordable) guitar to. plays as good as the les paul right next to it.

to be honest i don't mind the strings that came with it, so im going to order a pack of those strings rondo is offering. if i don't like them after a while i will be asking you guys what to get. i hate ordering strings one-by-one but it may come down to that if these wear out too fast. im going to tune to whatever ATB is tuning to and just diddle around with some of their songs for a while to get used to the scale/range.



Gitte said:


> this or the the camo!! my favourite ones!! congrats



thanks man! everyone i told that i was getting this guitar thought i was crazy for choosing purple until they see it with their own eyes. they immediately dropped the Prince references. 

i'm so happy with this guitar. can't wait to bring it to GC and try out some stacks. (only PODxt here)


----------



## Dethfield (Jun 1, 2010)

Purple Septors are always hot. Its kind funny you say its very light, i find my Interceptor 828 somewhat heavy! Still, Rondo music is providing the ERG community with quality instruments with a variety of different options, Cant say the same about the few other companies making ERGs.


----------



## goherpsNderp (Jun 1, 2010)

Dethfield said:


> Purple Septors are always hot. Its kind funny you say its very light, i find my Interceptor 828 somewhat heavy! Still, Rondo music is providing the ERG community with quality instruments with a variety of different options, Cant say the same about the few other companies making ERGs.



yeah i was surprised. do you think it could be that im used to slightly thicker bodies with mahogany necks instead of maple necks? i assume maple is lighter. for all i know it's just the way the weight is *distributed* that makes it seem lighter.

you're right. when i try to explain what rondo is doing to the layman they usually think that im essentially buying some cheap knock off, when it couldn't be more inaccurate. sure, there are reasons why they are able to give us these great prices, but i will take a semi-hand crafted guitar over a super expensive machine-made guitar with a lot of flaws and problems ANY DAY. especially when i can choose for it to have certain specs/colors. (ie: with schecter there is always 1 huge gaping drawback to every single model they offer)


----------



## Dethfield (Jun 1, 2010)

I think the different combinations of material and hardware are awesome at rondo music. Where else would you find a 8 string super strat with a purple flame finish, 28.625" scale, reverse headstock, and excellent stock pickups? I dislike the fact that other companies seem to have this idea that ERG players only want black guitars, or scale lengths no longer than 27".


----------



## Werwolf999 (Jun 1, 2010)

Was this a custom shop order?


----------



## Werwolf999 (Jun 1, 2010)

Dethfield said:


> I think the different combinations of material and hardware are awesome at rondo music. Where else would you find a 8 string super strat with a purple flame finish, 28.625" scale, reverse headstock, and excellent stock pickups? I dislike the fact that other companies seem to have this idea that ERG players only want black guitars, or scale lengths no longer than 27".



This is why Agile will, IMO, very soon come to dominate the production 8 market. Schecters look nice, but that scale length they use on them seems really way too short. The Ibbys always look great, but it just seems, to me at least, that Agile is just giving more bang for the buck than the bigger name brands atm.


----------



## goherpsNderp (Jun 1, 2010)

not custom, but i guess just one of those built-to-order listings they do where you order first (pay half) and then the rest when it's ready. semi-custom i guess, because with all of the different combinations and colors they listed, it might as well be! 

in fact, when talking to keith merrow about wood types and fretboard wood, and all that, i came to the conclusion that i didn't really NEED ebony fretboards. and until i actually play with a BKP im not sure that i will be upgrading to one for a while. this will be my 'playing guitar' for a long time.


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Jun 1, 2010)

Gah now I thnk I NEED the septor 7! awesome guitar, grats mang.


----------



## shogunate (Jun 2, 2010)

What a cacophony of purple  sweet snag there man. For some reason, that neck looks like it's thinner than a lot of the 8 string necks I see around here, I counted the tuning pegs to make sure it was an 8. That's awesome. 

Agile seem to be doing it right. Highly affordable instruments, and not only that, specs tailored to a very rapidly growing group of ERG consumers. And very few to no bad reviews about these things either


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 2, 2010)

Werwolf999 said:


> This is why Agile will, IMO, very soon come to dominate the production 8 market.



Yup! All 42 of us! Seriously, though, these things are so cool.

OP, that is the best looking purple quilted Agile I've seen on here. It's tempered a bit by the rosewood (because I just hate rosewood) but you scored a nice axe there! Now quit reading this post and go chug and meedly!


----------



## Kwonnie (Jun 2, 2010)

I do believe I'm getting this in a couple weeks.


----------



## Lasik124 (Jun 2, 2010)

I WANT TO TOUCH IT......


----------



## goherpsNderp (Jun 2, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> OP, that is the best looking purple quilted Agile I've seen on here. It's tempered a bit by the rosewood (because I just hate rosewood) but you scored a nice axe there! Now quit reading this post and go chug and meedly!



thanks man! the quilting is a little hard to see in normal to dim light, but in a room with office-type lights or with lamp light it explodes out at me. i like that about it though. i had an epiphone les paul a long time ago, blue quilt, that looked great in normal light, but in bright lights you could see flaws in the staining and grain.

haha i have been- i brought it to work! but the disadvantage of an ERG is super apparent now... i can't hear the 7 and 8 notes at all without an amp. 



Kwonnie said:


> I do believe I'm getting this in a couple weeks.



you better post some pics... us purple guitarists gotta stick together.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jun 2, 2010)

orb451 said:


> Along with two chicks at the same time, your guitar is on top of the list of things to do with a million bucks.



Come on up here and I can set you up with the two chicks part. And I'll only charge half a million, leaving plenty for the Agile.


----------



## Meshugger (Jun 2, 2010)

Congratulations for an excellent choice of extended range guitar!


----------



## 77zark77 (Jun 2, 2010)

sexy as hell ! 
very nice acquisition, congrats !


----------



## Haunted (Jun 6, 2010)

stunning!! I will sure buy one of these again
maybe an interceptor this time around
congrats!!!


----------



## swayman (Jun 6, 2010)

Very pretty mate!


----------



## jayarpeggios (Jun 8, 2010)

nice this is the same one im gonna get.... i already have an 8 string agile from 6 months ago but im selling it to get this one


----------



## rofles (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice top! Any sound samples inc?


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 8, 2010)

That looks great. I love the finish! Congrats dude


----------



## cyril v (Jun 8, 2010)

congrats man! I've got the same guitar, fucking love the hell out of it, though I am going to replace the bridge pup soon.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jun 8, 2010)

Congrats! that purple finish looks awesome and it seems to kinda "pop" out at you, if that makes sense.


----------



## goherpsNderp (Jun 8, 2010)

rofles said:


> Nice top! Any sound samples inc?



going to be recording something soon-ish, but unfortunately i only have a PODxt right now and no software. most likely going to borrow a friends Bose PC speakers and hook it up to the PODxt, and then just record a little demo vid with a digital camera.

quick and dirty! 

thanks again guys. im really REALLY happy with it so far, but right now im trying to tackle the string length issue. do any Agile Septor 828 owners know what the total length is from bridge to the tuner on the 8th string? the reverse headstock looks awesome but it's the biggest drawback practically.


----------



## Born4metal85 (Aug 13, 2010)

that's a beast!!!! \m/


----------



## Evil7 (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice Agile man!


----------



## Stresspill (Dec 12, 2010)

Shit the bed, that is tasty! Might have to add something like this to my wishlist. Congrats!


----------



## Philligan (Dec 12, 2010)

Pretty big bump, but honestly, I'm okay with it. Possibly my favourite Agile to date


----------



## Pat_s1t (Dec 13, 2010)

That's fucking awesome man! I'm actually kind of jealous, I have the Septor Elite 727 in Purple, but my quilt isn't as nice as yours, and they sort of botched the bookmatch so there's a big pink seam of mahogany in the middle. Want yours now haha.

HNGD!


----------



## iron blast (Dec 13, 2010)

Sexy im holding out for a multiscale custom deffinatly one of my favorite finshes.


----------



## Samarus (Dec 20, 2010)

Is the headstock close to the ibanez's in length?


----------



## FrostyTheDroMan (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow I've never been a big fan of purple but I that is just boooootiful!


----------



## jordanky (Jan 12, 2011)

I LOVE the purple Septors! The quilt looks like you can actually feel it through the clear! Nice score, I'm jealous!


----------



## goherpsNderp (Jan 12, 2011)

thanks again for the comments guys. i love this guitar. i just need to put on some new strings and figure out my slight fret buzz problem and then im good to go. i pick hard too, so i get a "slap bass" popping noise on the F and B but i'll figure out how to adjust it. (if anyone that's great at guitar setup wants to offer me some help via PM please do, i don't want to injure my guitar by accident)



Samarus said:


> Is the headstock close to the ibanez's in length?



not sure, i've only played on a handful of ibanez guitars in my life and have never owned one. i can swing by a guitar center sometime when im out trying amps and compare if you want. it's a reverse headstock so i think it's going to be longer than most headstocks.


----------



## hatecore_64 (Jul 6, 2013)

Do you ever find it tends to neck dive? Mine is 27' and tends to, although I am a scrawny fellow 

Beautiful guitar all the same!


----------

